# How to Find Your Way on the Sea Floor



## jar546 (Jun 13, 2015)

When everything looks the same between reefs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 2154


View attachment 2154


/monthly_2015_06/G0090451-2.jpg.caa8287aaf8f4386a2ec568274eb8de6.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 13, 2015)

Your going the wrong way.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2015)

Where is the mermaid ???


----------



## ICE (Jun 14, 2015)

Look out....look out....behind you


----------

